# South Dakota Pics



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Well we made her back from the annual South dakota trip, it was a good time, real consistant, we averaged about 38 birds a day with two bands, a leg banded ross, and a leg banded snow. We ended up shooting about half and half juvies to adults. Here are some pics from the trip.
























Whos the guy in the back! Nice pic Ronin.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for shooting the birds! Good hunts


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

nice work fella's :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

How did the rotary machine work for you?


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

What rotary machine   :beer:


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like a fun time. congrats. :beer:


----------



## hunting_101 (Aug 3, 2006)

Get work, looks like a great hunt :beer:


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

how many and wat kind of dekes you have. thks


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

these guys are my buddys and we used 11-1300 northwinds


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i dont know who you are but i love your Screen name! LOL :beer:


----------

